# DIY Furniture List + Prices (WIP)



## tinysaiph (Apr 3, 2020)

In the week that I've been playing, and in having quite a bit of free time, I've been compiling a list of individual material prices, and DIY furniture prices, determining which items are worth making to sell, to see which excess materials are worth selling, and just out of curiosity.
I am constantly going to be updating this, as I've not sat down to do everything all at once. This post will be updated as I gather more prices for things!

*Notes*:
- If some items are left blank, I don't have the materials, or haven't gotten around to crafting it yet
- This is NOT all DIY recipes available, just the ones I currently have unlocked!

*Currently Working on*: Bunny Day Items​

*Basic Materials*:​



Spoiler




*Item**Bells*Tree Branch5​Clump of Weeds10​Flower Head40​Softwood60​Wood60​Hardwood60​Stone75​Clay100​Manila Clam100​Iron375​Beehive800​Bamboo-​Young Bamboo-​





*Housewares*​



Spoiler




*Item**Bells​**Hot Item Price​*Campfire30​60​Bonfire1230​2460​Tiki Torch650​1300​Clothesline100​200​Simple DIY Workbench1350​2700​Mini DIY Workbench2580​5160​Wooden Chair720​1440​Wooden Mini Table720​1440​Wooden Wardrobe1440​2880​Wooden Simple Bed2160​4320​Wooden Full Length Mirror1350​2700​Log Stool480​960​Log Garden Lounge1440​2880​Log Stakes360​720​Wooden Block Chair720​1440​Wooden Block Table1320​2640​Wooden Block Bookshelf720​1440​Wooden Block Stereo2460​4920​Plain Sink2270​4540​Natural Garden Chair2220​4440​Natural Square Table1980​3960​Natural Garden Table3330​6660​Rocking Chair960​1920​Swinging Bench1440​2880​Wooden Bucket1110​2220​Birdhouse840​1680​Tire Toy-​-​Tire Stack-​-​Brick Oven3820​7640​Stone Stool450​900​Stone Table1200​2400​Birdbath900​1800​Drinking Fountain2700​5400​Fountain11700​23400​Outdoor Bath4350​8700​Standard Umbrella Stand2250​4500​Water Pump2700​5400​Iron Frame15000​30000​Ironwood Cart3720​7440​Ironwood Low Table3720​7440​Ironwood Kitchenette-​-​Hay Bed400​800​Peach Chair2600​5200​Beekeeper’s Hive2400​4800​Medium Cardboard Boxes-​-​Bamboo Bench1280​2560​Hearth5470​10940​Deer Scare1740​3480​Bamboo Doll2400​4800​Geen-leaf pile600​1200​Bamboo Noodle Slide3160​6320​





*Miscellaneous*​



Spoiler




*Item**Bells​**Hot Item Price​*Wooden Table Mirror1110​2220​Wooden Block Toy360​720​Ringtoss480​960​Matryoshka600​1200​Wooden Fish360​720​Old-fashioned Washtub360​720​Cutting Board990​1980​Trash Bags-​-​Classic Pitcher800​1600​Pot1000​2000​Frying Pan1500​3000​Lucky Gold Cat-​-​Succulent Plant220​440​Peach Surprise Box-​4960​Coconut Juice500​1000​Steamer-basket set2400​4800​Bamboo-Shoot Lamp4900​9800​





*Wall-Mounted*​



Spoiler




*Item**Bells​**Hot Item Price​*Log Wall-mounted Clock990​1980​Wooden-block Wall Clock1350​2700​Paw-print Doorplate360​-​Iron Wall Lamp3400​6800​Potted Ivy1100​2200​Tulip Wreath720​1440​





*Walls/Floors/Rugs*​



Spoiler




*Item**Bells​**Hot Item Price​*Modern Wood Wall1800​3600​Stacked-Wood Wall1800​3600​Garbage-heap Wall-​-​Garbage-heap Flooring-​-​Bamboo-grove Wall-​-​Light Bamboo Rug-​-​





*Equipment*​



Spoiler




*Item**Bells​**Hot Item Price​*Recycled Boots-​-​Leaf100​200​Leaf Umbrella300​600​Grass Skirt140​280​Basket Pack2400​4800​Rose Crown-​-​





*Other*​



Spoiler




*Item**Bells​**Hot Item Price​*Medicine-​-​Fish Bait200​-​Ocarina1000​2000​Pan Flute2800​5600​Lattice Fence-​-​Iron Fence4500​9000​


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you! This is useful. I'm starting to get sick of the "hot item" aspect. So far I haven't seen them give enough money to be worth the time and materials. 

I only bother making it now if 1) it's a Nook Miles thing (preferably one that's x2 or x5) and 2) even if it is Nook Miles, if it's easy enough to get the materials. I'm not wasting rare materials just to get Nook Miles that are easily farmed other ways.


----------



## tinysaiph (Apr 3, 2020)

A small update: I plan on moving this all to a spreadsheet, I posted to here first, to start to get some of the information out, and to bring light to this!

I've collected quite a few DIY recipes and will updating my list shortly!


----------



## tinysaiph (Apr 3, 2020)

"Thank you! This is useful. I'm starting to get sick of the "hot item" aspect. So far I haven't seen them give enough money to be worth the time and materials. 

I only bother making it now if 1) it's a Nook Miles thing (preferably one that's x2 or x5) and 2) even if it is Nook Miles, if it's easy enough to get the materials. I'm not wasting rare materials just to get Nook Miles that are easily farmed other ways."

Ah same! I grew curious as to whether or not it was worth it, and decided that, with the free time I had, that I would create this! Thank you!


----------

